# Hoyt Katera XT500



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Sounds like your fuse strings have stretched in.I just got done twisting and tweaking mine last week.Check your draw steps and see if they are timed together.I am sure they arent if you havnt done any tweaking yet.Follow Griv's thread on timing cam and a half and it will come out great.Works like a charm every time for me.I leave my sts just a hair off my string at rest.I think its quieter that way.Others may do different.After shooting mine about 100 times I really hate the fuse strings,I am going to build a set of 452x for mine this week.I was going to try to make it through the spring but I cant wait.


----------



## Hightower650 (Jan 6, 2008)

The manual says to have the stealth shot barely touching the string, but not pushing on it. I have not tried keeping it slightly off the string, but I know for sure that if it is pushing on the string at rest the noise is louder.
noise also is quieter the lower the draw weight.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*Ata*

ATA was 33 5/8 when I first got it, because I had nothing to compare to, I just left it, so I don't think the strings have stretched yet.


----------



## highcountry77 (Mar 2, 2008)

Seven Turns Is Alot!


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

*7 turns*

they say you can go ten turns, the wrist is getting better so I wound it back up.


----------

